# World Record Bag on Head .301



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 8, 2014)

niceeeeeee i gotta try this

EDIT: shiat, forgot my screwdriver at the very bottom of the bag, ouch 

0.585 3rd try


----------



## kcl (Jun 8, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> niceeeeeee i gotta try this
> 
> EDIT: shiat, forgot my screwdriver at the very bottom of the bag, ouch
> 
> 0.585 3rd try



wat.. Do you have brain damage now 

My best is .53


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2014)

Keep in mind the handles have to be completely past your ear lobes.


----------



## kcl (Jun 8, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Keep in mind the handles have to be completely past your ear lobes.


 
they were nub


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2014)

How did I miss the announcement that this was a new WCA event??


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 8, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> How did I miss the announcement that this was a new WCA event??



Still an unofficial side event as discussion about eye safety is still underway with the WCA


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 8, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Still an unofficial side event as discussion about eye safety is still underway with the WCA



Yeah Chris, why weren't you wearing your safety goggles?!


----------



## Vossy (Jun 9, 2014)

I got 0.42


----------



## Stewy (Jun 9, 2014)

thats like 3.3 BPS, i demand a reconstruction from brest


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jun 9, 2014)

We had too much fun with this


----------



## brian724080 (Jun 9, 2014)

I just don't understand...never mind


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 9, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Yeah Chris, why weren't you wearing your safety goggles?!
> 
> View attachment 4174



> YYOUR

We're having three rounds of this at BASC.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 9, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> We had too much fun with this



Some of us did...


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 9, 2014)

I am still the Minh Thai of Bag-on-Head since I am one of the earliest WR holders for it. :tu

I am also the founder of this event :3


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 14, 2014)

What's the rule for how far your head can be leaned forward? There needs to be some regulations!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 14, 2014)

The only regulations were the straps must be completely over the ears.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 14, 2014)

I have concerns about making this an official event besides eye safety. What about competitor height differences? Would there be different height brackets? I fear there would be an unfair advantage for shorter competitors as they have less distance to cover.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 14, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I have concerns about making this an official event besides eye safety. What about competitor height differences? Would there be different height brackets? I fear there would be an unfair advantage for shorter competitors as they have less distance to cover.



A tall competitor could basically just lean their head all the way into the bag before it starts. It might even be possible, with enough practice to do this event with no hands, which would make the WR 0.00.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 14, 2014)

3 rounds of OFITA Bag on Head at Nats?


----------



## Dane man (Jun 14, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> A tall competitor could basically just lean their head all the way into the bag before it starts. It might even be possible, with enough practice to do this event with no hands, which would make the WR 0.00.



I'm just imagining some dude putting his head in the bag on the table, lifting then slamming his hands as fast as possible.


----------

